# Jba Shorty Header Question



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

i'm close to ordering a set of these this week. my question is will i notice any difference in sound? i have a magnaflow cat back on, and i'm keeping the cats. i know from reading all the threads that the long tubes will make more power. i want the car to pass emissions, so no long tubes.
mod sickness just starting to get me.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I started with the headers and noticed that the exhaust did sound a bit deeper.


----------

